# Cube Stereo Kugellager wechseln.



## slowkilla (10. Mai 2020)

Hi

Das sind die Lager vom Umlenkhebel des Hintern Dämpfer. Die würde ich gerne wechseln.
Auf Jeder Seite 2 Lager 10 x 19 x 5 mm, und Zwischen den Lagern ein Rotes Innengewinde aus Aluminium um die Schrauben die den Umlenkhebel halten gegen halten zu können.
Mit welchem Werkzeug bekomme ich die Kugellager 100% aus dem Karbon Rahmen ?

Gruße philipp


----------



## Route66 (12. Mai 2020)

Schwierig....  


Leider benutzt Cube da immer diese beschi$$ene Konstruktion für die Lagerung  
Da bleibt wohl nur ein Innenlager-Auszieher. 

Wenn Du Dich da nicht auskennst lass besser einen Spezialisten ran bevor der Rahmen geschrottet ist. 
Um was für ein Bike gehts denn eigentlich genau? Hast mal ein Gesamtbild?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boxenpoldi (16. Juni 2020)

Sieht aus wie ein Stereo.Habe meineLager erst erneuert.Mit einem Durchschlag  vorsichtig austreiben.dann zwei alubuchsen organisiert mit aussendurchmesser 18,5 mm innen 10mm ,gewindestange durch und einziehen.vorher etwas carbonfett drauf fertig.


----------



## digo (22. Juni 2020)

Dirty Variante: 8mm Imbusschlüssel mit Kugelkopf rein und die erste Lager rausklopfen. Für den zweiten kannst Du dann ein Stecknuss nehmen was gut auf dem Lager aufliegt. Einzeihen geht auch mit Stecknüsse und Gewindestange (oder Achse von alte Hinterradnabe), die äussere Rand muss gut aufliegen und musst schauen dass es nicht verkantet...


----------



## fertigt (7. Februar 2021)

Hast du sie mittlerweile rausbekommen? Bei meinem Ghost ist es hinten ähnlich -.-


----------

